# IUI worked for me



## mimim (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just found this wonderful website and felt that I had to let you all know about my successful IUI treatment.  Back in July I had the treatment and now I am 28 weeks pregnant with twins. 

If you are going through any treatment I believe that you must be positive, keep healthy, eat well and take plenty of rest.

Good Luck 

Mimim


----------



## fowler (Mar 9, 2005)

congratulations, it's always nice to hear good news. how many attempts did you have. good luck for the remainder of your pregnancy and birth


----------



## Lisa H (Feb 2, 2005)

Hear, hear! It's really encouraging every time I hear of someone's success on IUI. Thanks for letting us know  

Lisa xx


----------



## mimim (Jan 10, 2006)

fowler said:


> congratulations, it's always nice to hear good news. how many attempts did you have. good luck for the remainder of your pregnancy and birth


Lucky enough it worked on my first attempt but I had been on a cocktail of fertility drugs for a year before this treatment. I have great relationship with my doctor and now he has god like status in my family!! I am 28 weeks pregnant and proud of my bump but very worried about stretch marks!!!


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Fantastic news! Love to hear positive and encouraging outcomes! Keeps us going.....makes us not want to give up and keep trying!

Hope the remainder of your pregnancy is happy and healthy!.......twins..well done!

syd xx


----------



## Sam36 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Mimim

Just wanted to say congratulations to you both.  It's so nice to hear positive outcomes from IUI as the success rate seems so low.  Have you had any pregnancies before, or is this your first?  

Take care.

Sam
x


----------



## NicolaG (Oct 30, 2005)

We have also had success with IUI.  We have a wonderful son Thomas who is 4 in April (4th attempt at IUI in 2001), and I am currently 24 weeks pregnant with a little girl (1st attempt this time round)!!  So it does work and I would encourage anybody to keep trying if they can cope mentally and financially!!

I found this site on my 2 week wait this time round and have never posted before, but I thought my success story would give other people hope!!  

I do get very emotional when reading other peoples stories and know that me and my DH have been very lucky!!  So I just want to wish everybody loads of luck for 2006!!!!

Love Nic xxx


----------

